

Why Engineers Make The Best Boyfriends/Husbands - mooreds
http://dangerouslee.biz/2012/08/15/why-engineers-make-the-best-boyfriendshusbands/

======
misframer
...she made far too many generalizations.

------
joshAg
who the hell wears a nice, light-colored suit like to an active construction
site?

